# qjail start order of jails



## lib13 (Jun 5, 2018)

I need one of the jails to be started before another, in order to create a socket that is going to be null mounted in the other jail.
The current order is the wrong one.
The tool used to manage jails is qjail.

For ezjail, I searched a solution, but not for qjail.
How to do this?


----------

